# Insurance found out.



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

I live in California. My insurance company has just contacted me about an incident that happened earlier this year. May to be exact. Progressive was a bit aggressive in getting a hold of me to get my statement. I was in a ride at the time and asked them to call on Monday. I need some advice in what I should prepare for. Is it pretty certain they will drop me? The incident was indeed my fault. I did not inform them because I figured that Lyft would be taking care of this matter. I was even willing to pay the 2500 deductible for lyft to take care of this matter. Unfortunately my personal insurance was informed. In an earlier statement this year (JANUARY to be exact), when I was tboned at a stop light, which WAS NOT my fault, they had asked me then if I used my car for rideshare in which I had said NO. I have been doing rideshare for 1 year and 10 months. When I give my statement on Monday, should I keep on with the lie and say that I just started to do rideshare with this vehicle which was different than the vehicle I got tboned in earlier this year. Or should I just admit that I have been doing rideshare all this time. I know either way I will get dropped, but I need some advice.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sojdm96 said:


> The incident was indeed my fault. they had asked me then if I used my car for rideshare in which I had said NO. I have been doing rideshare for 1 year and 10 months. When I give my statement on Monday, should I keep on with the lie.


What the hell do you think? You really think these insurance accident investigators are stupid? Their yearly bonuses are based on finding fraudulant cases like yours. I'm sure they recorded your first statement. Just hope you don't get a call or summons from the AG's office. DONT LIE!


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> I live in California. My insurance company has just contacted me about an incident that happened earlier this year. May to be exact. Progressive was a bit aggressive in getting a hold of me to get my statement. I was in a ride at the time and asked them to call on Monday. I need some advice in what I should prepare for. Is it pretty certain they will drop me? The incident was indeed my fault. I did not inform them because I figured that Lyft would be taking care of this matter. I was even willing to pay the 2500 deductible for lyft to take care of this matter. Unfortunately my personal insurance was informed. In an earlier statement this year (JANUARY to be exact), when I was tboned at a stop light, which WAS NOT my fault, they had asked me then if I used my car for rideshare in which I had said NO. I have been doing rideshare for 1 year and 10 months. When I give my statement on Monday, should I keep on with the lie and say that I just started to do rideshare with this vehicle which was different than the vehicle I got tboned in earlier this year. Or should I just admit that I have been doing rideshare all this time. I know either way I will get dropped, but I need some advice.


Personally, I would talk to a lawyer before making any statements and ask progressive to contact you by mail. And have your lawyer take a look at it. You have no idea what they are after, could be totally innocent or could be serious perjury charges. Be careful, and keep this thread updated, I would love to hear back from you.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking of talking to a lawyer as well. But I was hoping I would be able to get some info from other drivers who have experienced something similar to this. I mean, from just 10 minutes of browsing it seems people get caught and then just get new insurance and keep on driving? There were hospital bills so this could definitely end badly for me financially. But I have 4 more months before school is over, and I'm hoping I can just sweep this under the rug until then. I could care less if they strip me of everything after, but I don't want this to interfere with me graduating in any way. Sounds like I should talk to a lawyer too. So they would not offer me to just upgrade to get their rideshare insurance? Guess I'm working a shit ton of ours this week for dream force. haahaa


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

they can find out exactly how long you've been doing rideshare. once they do, they can find out the time you were logged on and match to the time of the accident. it's all timestamped.

while i'm in no position to give you legal advice, that can't go well. why add fuel to the fire? maybe you misunderstood the question the first time? who knows. choose your battle wisely. it's a lose-lose for you the way i see it, but you might make matters worse by opting for one over the other. good luck! i think the choice is fairly clear. but then again, i'm no lawyer.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> Yeah I was thinking of talking to a lawyer as well. But I was hoping I would be able to get some info from other drivers who have experienced something similar to this. I mean, from just 10 minutes of browsing it seems people get caught and then just get new insurance and keep on driving? There were hospital bills so this could definitely end badly for me financially. But I have 4 more months before school is over, and I'm hoping I can just sweep this under the rug until then. I could care less if they strip me of everything after, but I don't want this to interfere with me graduating in any way. Sounds like I should talk to a lawyer too. So they would not offer me to just upgrade to get their rideshare insurance? Guess I'm working a shit ton of ours this week for dream force. haahaa


Difference with you, you had a claim and lied to them when you made your original statement. That part is what could land you in trouble.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes I would definitely seek advice from an attorney, you could end up in some serious trouble. I know a lawyer sounds expensive but you may be in a position where you "cannot afford" to not have one.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay understood this is going to end badly. But I mean I can't be the first person that lied to their insurance company and had it come around and bite them in the ass. What happen to those people? Any threads on here about people getting locked up over this type of stuff?


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

What kind of lawyer should I be looking for to be able to clearly answer my questions?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> Okay understood this is going to end badly. But I mean I can't be the first person that lied to their insurance company and had it come around and bite them in the ass. What happen to those people? Any threads on here about people getting locked up over this type of stuff?


Personally, I would not talk to the insurance company on Monday, and I would call Mercury insurance right now and cancel progressive. Remember the 5th amendment.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> What kind of lawyer should I be looking for to be able to clearly answer my questions?


Don't know, call different ones, and ask for pro Bono advice; there are real cool lawyers out there that will help you. I got in an alleged accident, received papers claiming to be a subpoena for information, it was not fron court, so I threw it in the garbage. Unless the law comes after me, I say nothing.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> What kind of lawyer should I be looking for to be able to clearly answer my questions?


You can post your story on Avvo.com and lawyers will give feedback. I would assume you would need either an auto insurance attorney. If your insurance company accuses you of fraud, then you will need a criminal defense attorney. Good luck

http://law.freeadvice.com/insurance_law/auto_insurance/auto-insurance-lawyer.htm


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Personally, I would not talk to the insurance company on Monday, and I would call Mercury insurance right now and cancel progressive. Remember the 5th amendment.


He's in a tricky situation, he has a recent at-fault accident and if he does not talk to his insurance company they will not cover the damages. Talk to an attorney before you talk to the insurance company but yes you do need to talk to them eventually unless you want to pay out of pocket.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I would suggest that you read your policy very carefully, paying close attention to any reference to making false statements in your application or omitting pertinent facts. Also read the statements about what is covered and not covered under each section. 

If it is anything like my ACSC policy (Auto Club) they will have wording saying they can cancel outright or non- renew, and how they won't pay claims related to any rideshare activities.

This should serve as a warning to others, especially anyone wondering if their insurer can find out if they were ridesharing at the time of an accident. Do you think maybe Lyft contacted Progressive to verify your coverage?


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

State Farm has a ride share endorsement that goes with the normal auto policy so I would say move to State Farm and get the ride share endorsement. You cannot talk to your current insurance company as you are already caught in a lie so you need to claim up; don't take their calls. Get an attorney to talk to them on your behalf. If you were injured when you were T-Boned in the accident that was not your fault, get a personal injury attorney and have that attorney communicate to the insurance companies. Personal injury attorneys communicate with insurance companies as part of their normal routine so I would say start there. They also get paid from the settlement so they basically work for nothing upfront and then give you money when the case settles. Don't procrastinate on this, call an attorney now!


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Any time you end up with a situation like this just tell the truth, those guys are very skilled.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay, so it's either tell the truth or be very vague and backout if the conversation goes too close to self incriminating questions? I feel like maybe I should just pack up and run, and get lawyered up if need be.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> Okay, so it's either tell the truth or be very vague and backout if the conversation goes too close to self incriminating questions? I feel like maybe I should just pack up and run, and get lawyered up if need be.


If you pack up and run, how much are you out for the accident you caused?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> Okay understood this is going to end badly. But I mean I can't be the first person that lied to their insurance company and had it come around and bite them in the ass. What happen to those people? Any threads on here about people getting locked up over this type of stuff?


I wouldn't lose any sleep over this. Que sera, sera. I doubt they will take it to the point of putting you in jail. Heck, they don't even keep real criminals in jail.

In California TNCs are required by law to assist insurance companies in any accident investigation. Your insurance company already knows you drive TNC.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Well his hand has damages, and then the ambulance that showed up, and.....I guess his hospital visit? geez I think it would be an equivalent a 50k car? This guy was really nice at the time of the incident, I don't think he would sue for any more than he needed to pay his bills. He was hella chill about it. And I really hope I don't have to lose any sleep over this... Lol I posted this on this legal help website that someone suggested here and the lawyer responded with, " insurance fraud is bad, don't do it." LOL. Free advice FTW


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> I live in California. My insurance company has just contacted me about an incident that happened earlier this year. May to be exact. Progressive was a bit aggressive in getting a hold of me to get my statement. I was in a ride at the time and asked them to call on Monday. I need some advice in what I should prepare for. Is it pretty certain they will drop me? The incident was indeed my fault. I did not inform them because I figured that Lyft would be taking care of this matter. I was even willing to pay the 2500 deductible for lyft to take care of this matter. Unfortunately my personal insurance was informed. In an earlier statement this year (JANUARY to be exact), when I was tboned at a stop light, which WAS NOT my fault, they had asked me then if I used my car for rideshare in which I had said NO. I have been doing rideshare for 1 year and 10 months. When I give my statement on Monday, should I keep on with the lie and say that I just started to do rideshare with this vehicle which was different than the vehicle I got tboned in earlier this year. Or should I just admit that I have been doing rideshare all this time. I know either way I will get dropped, but I need some advice.


It's NOT a question of getting dropped by insurance or not...it is a question of Will you get arrested and Locked up for felony- fraud, perjury etc...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> Well his hand has damages, and then the ambulance that showed up, and.....I guess his hospital visit? geez I think it would be an equivalent a 50k car? This guy was really nice at the time of the incident, I don't think he would sue for any more than he needed to pay his bills. He was hella chill about it. And I really hope I don't have to lose any sleep over this... Lol I posted this on this legal help website that someone suggested here and the lawyer responded with, " insurance fraud is bad, don't do it." LOL. Free advice FTW


Yea, but if you were on the app, Lyft should cover it.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

So yea...talk to lawyer first.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

You should've quit ubering after you got into the first accident and lied. But that's beside the point. They probably called Lyft and checked from the last accident. I have many friends who are claims reps...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> I live in California. My insurance company has just contacted me about an incident that happened earlier this year. May to be exact. Progressive was a bit aggressive in getting a hold of me to get my statement. I was in a ride at the time and asked them to call on Monday. I need some advice in what I should prepare for. Is it pretty certain they will drop me? The incident was indeed my fault. I did not inform them because I figured that Lyft would be taking care of this matter. I was even willing to pay the 2500 deductible for lyft to take care of this matter. Unfortunately my personal insurance was informed. In an earlier statement this year (JANUARY to be exact), when I was tboned at a stop light, which WAS NOT my fault, they had asked me then if I used my car for rideshare in which I had said NO. I have been doing rideshare for 1 year and 10 months. When I give my statement on Monday, should I keep on with the lie and say that I just started to do rideshare with this vehicle which was different than the vehicle I got tboned in earlier this year. Or should I just admit that I have been doing rideshare all this time. I know either way I will get dropped, but I need some advice.


If I read your post correctly your insurance company should not have paid out any money. Accident where you were Tboned and not at fault should have been covered by other drivers insurance (hopefully he had enough coverage). Latest accident should be covered by Lyft. At worst your insurance company will drop you. Pay a lawyer a couple hours for advice.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honestly this entire time that's what I thought too. I thought that despite it being my fault, if I was in app, lyft should have taken care of it and just come after me with the 2500. Which is fine with me, that's like two weeks of my time. But I was surprised my personal insurance contacted me, I thought it would have stayed within lyft since I was in app. But yeah why ISN'T Lyft taking care of this matter? It was under their umbrella...aren't the pax insured for 1 mil umbrella policy?? Yeah I'm going to pay a lawyer for a few hours of advice I honestly don't think it's that big of a deal but I thought I'd come here anyways. meh we can guess and guess but until i see a real lawyer I will not know.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

observer said:


> If I read your post correctly your insurance company should not have paid out any money. Accident where you were Tboned and not at fault should have been covered by other drivers insurance (hopefully he had enough coverage). Latest accident should be covered by Lyft. At worst your insurance company will drop you. Pay a lawyer a couple hours for advice.


sojdm96 I agree with observer. I said earlier to get new insurance, mercury, and ignore progressive; they should not have paid an thing in both accidents; so they are probably only considering dropping you. I just don't think it wouldbe wise of you to get blindsided with some agenda of questions. Don't lose sleep, you will be ok. If you were at fault in both, then, yeag, you would lose sleep, lol.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> Honestly this entire time that's what I thought too. I thought that despite it being my fault, if I was in app, lyft should have taken care of it and just come after me with the 2500. Which is fine with me, that's like two weeks of my time. But I was surprised my personal insurance contacted me, I thought it would have stayed within lyft since I was in app. But yeah why ISN'T Lyft taking care of this matter? It was under their umbrella...aren't the pax insured for 1 mil umbrella policy?? Yeah I'm going to pay a lawyer for a few hours of advice I honestly don't think it's that big of a deal but I thought I'd come here anyways. meh we can guess and guess but until i see a real lawyer I will not know.


You did report the accident to dmv though? Right? Both of them, regardless of fault. As for lawyer, get free advice...don't pay until you get a letter, and can show..all you will talk is about speculation...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

One more thing.

THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR NOT HAVING TNC INSURANCE IN CALIFORNIA.

There are at least six companies that offer coverage.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm sorry guys, I think I need to add more detailed information about these accidents. So, January 2015 my fault, paid out of pocket. December 2015- different car, was in period 1 on my way to pick up a pax, rear ended someone. January 2016 was in period 1- on my way to pick up a pax, and May 2016 just finished dropping off my pax, but apparently did not compleltey finish droppin him off. Or I literally dropped him off.....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> One more thing.
> 
> THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR NOT HAVING TNC INSURANCE IN CALIFORNIA.
> 
> There are at least six companies that offer coverage.


See this thread,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/metromile.66916/page-2


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> I'm sorry guys, I think I need to add more detailed information about these accidents. So, January 2015 my fault, paid out of pocket. December 2015- different car, was in period 1 on my way to pick up a pax, rear ended someone. January 2016 was in period 1- on my way to pick up a pax, and May 2016 just finished dropping off my pax, but apparently did not compleltey finish droppin him off. Or I literally dropped him off.....


Am I counting three? Get a lawyer, period one hit..not good, and you will need progressive to pay...damn...take look over your policy.
Worst case, no car for you...but lyft should cover the other driver..just not you..wish you luck..and, be careful out there..that is a lot of accidents...be rested..don't drive too much


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Does this apply to me in my situation? * Assembly Bill No. 2293*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> Does this apply to me in my situation? * Assembly Bill No. 2293*


Read this,

http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/General.aspx?id=3802

*Insurance Requirements for TNCs*
*The current insurance requirements are summarized below:*
TNC services are defined by three periods:

Period 1: App open - waiting for a match.


Period 1 - TNCs shall provide primary insurance in the amount of at least fifty thousand dollars ($50,000) for death and personal injury per person, one hundred thousand dollars ($100,000) for death and personal injury per incident, and thirty thousand dollars ($30,000) for property damage. TNCs may satisfy this requirement through: (a) TNC insurance maintained by the driver; (b) TNC insurance maintained by the TNC that provides coverage if a driver does not maintain the required TNC insurance, or if the driver's TNC insurance ceases to exist or is cancelled; or (c) a combination of (a) and (b).
TNCs shall also maintain insurance coverage that provides excess coverage insuring the TNC and the driver in the amount of at least two hundred thousand dollars ($200,000) per occurrence to cover any liability arising from a participating driver using a vehicle in connection with a TNC's online-enabled application or platform. TNCs may satisfy this requirement through: (a) TNC insurance maintained by the driver, if the TNC verifies that the driver's TNC insurance covers the driver's use of a vehicle for TNC services; (b) TNC insurance maintained by the TNC; or (c) a combination of (a) and (b).
Period 2: Match accepted - but passenger not yet picked up (i.e. driver is on his/her way to pick up the passenger).

Period 3: Passenger in the vehicle and until the passenger exits the vehicle.


Periods 2 and 3 - TNCs must provide primary commercial insurance in the amount of one million dollars ($1,000,000). TNCs may satisfy this requirement through: (a) TNC insurance maintained by the driver, if the TNC verifies that the driver's TNC insurance covers the driver's use of a vehicle for TNC services; (b) TNC insurance maintained by the TNC; or (c) a combination of (a) and (b).
Period 3 - TNCs shall also provide uninsured motorist coverage and underinsured motorist coverage in the amount of one million dollars ($1,000,000) during Period 3 (i.e., from the moment a passenger enters the vehicle until the passenger exits the vehicle). TNCs may satisfy this requirement through: (a) TNC insurance maintained by the driver, if the TNC verifies that the driver's TNC insurance covers the driver's use of a vehicle for TNC services; (b) TNC insurance maintained by the TNC; or (c) a combination of (a) and (b). The policy may also provide this coverage during any other time period, if requested by a participating driver relative to insurance maintained by the driver.

Other requirements related to TNC insurance:

TNCs shall disclose to their drivers:


the insurance coverage and limits of liability that the TNC provides while the driver uses a vehicle in connection with a TNC's online-enabled application or platform. 
that the driver's personal automobile insurance policy will not provide coverage because the driver uses a vehicle in connection with a TNC's online-enabled application or platform. 

that the driver's personal automobile insurance policy will not provide collision or comprehensive coverage for damage to the vehicle used by the driver from the moment the driver logs on to the TNC's online-enabled application or platform to the moment the driver logs off the TNC's online-enabled application or platform. (Public Utilities Code Section 5432)

In a claims coverage investigation, a TNC or its insurer shall cooperate with insurers that are involved in the claims coverage investigation to facilitate the exchange of information. (Public Utilities Code Section 5435)

TNC drivers shall be required to provide proof of both their personal insurance and the commercial insurance in the case of an accident. (Decision 13-09-045 Safety Requirement b)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sojdm96 said:


> December 2015- different car, was in period 1 on my way to pick up a pax, rear ended someone. January 2016 was in period 1- on my way to pick up a pax,..


Both these instances are period 2 not 1. You said you were on your way to pick up pax. So you've already accepted ping. I think your liability is good it's just the collision part of the insurance. Lyft probably contacted your insurance to make sure you had comp/coll so they could match. And you say different car. Are all the cars you had an accident in approved by Lyft?


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes you are right. I was in period 2 not period 1. And yes all my cars were lyft approved. So what I am worried about now is that my December accident where I rear ended someone in period 2, my insurance company covered the entire accident where in fact it should have been split with lyft? So would they come after me for the money that they covered in that accident? I'm still a bit worried about that


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Well this is good news. 

The bill, beginning July 1, 2015, would provide that a participating driver’s or vehicle owner’s personal automobile insurance policy does not provide coverage to the participating driver, vehicle owner, or any 3rd party unless the policy so provides. The bill, beginning July 1, 2015, would require certain written disclosures by transportation network companies to their participating drivers on the insurance coverage provided by the company and to advise that the driver’s personal automobile insurance policy will not provide coverage. The bill would authorize a personal automobile insurer to offer such coverage at its discretion to cover private vehicles, as specified. The bill would require participating drivers to carry proof of insurance coverage, as specified. The bill would require the commission and the Department of Insurance to collaborate on a study of transportation network company insurance, as specified, and would prohibit a transportation network company from disclosing the personally identifiable information of a passenger, except as specified. The bill would specify the Legislature’s intent relating to expediting the approval of transportation network company insurance products, and would set forth related legislative findings and declarations.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sojdm96 said:


> Yes you are right. I was in period 2 not period 1. And yes all my cars were lyft approved. So what I am worried about now is that my December accident where I rear ended someone in period 2, my insurance company covered the entire accident where in fact it should have been split with lyft? So would they come after me for the money that they covered in that accident? I'm still a bit worried about that


Ah, I'm following you now. What will probably happen is that Lyft's insurance will reimburse your insurance company for everything except the $2,500 deductible. And you know pretty much who has to come up with that $2.5k? You don't need a lawyer. Just answer all the questions honestly and then e-mail Lyft and explain to them. I don't know if Lyft's insurance's statue of limitations have expired, but don't drag this on any further.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Well SHIT I better get back to work instead of sitting at starbucks..... haha


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Dumb question, but does this mean since Lyft is most likely now liable for two incidents, does that mean I have to come up with two deductibles?? .....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

sojdm96 said:


> Dumb question, but does this mean since Lyft is most likely now liable for two incidents, does that mean I have to come up with two deductibles?? .....


Only on any claims for your vehicle that is not covered by at fault driver's insurance. Now if at fault driver has no insurance then you should be covered under Lyft insurance's uninsured/underinsured with a zero deductible.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

observer said:


> Read this,
> 
> http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/General.aspx?id=3802
> 
> ...





sojdm96 said:


> meh we can guess and guess but until i see a real lawyer I will not know.


Even after you see a real lawyer you will not know.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Wait wait wait, or any passengers in your vehicle at the time of incident? If not, then I definitely would not think that they would know you were logged into any applications during that time.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

For future reference: DO NOT TAILGATE. Give yourself plenty of time to react to whatever situation arises. Practice hanging back further than normal. It is extremely important because TNC drivers are too frequently glancing at our smartphones. I hope you are able to drive TNC again. GL.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

OneDay said:


> Wait wait wait, or any passengers in your vehicle at the time of incident? If not, then I definitely would not think that they would know you were logged into any applications during that time.


In CA, if you are logged into the app and have an accident, any insurance company involved can access the information. TNCs are required by law to cooperate with insurance companies. Insurance investigators are going to be looking for evidence of rideshare activity.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> In CA, if you are logged into the app and have an accident, any insurance company involved can access the information. TNCs are required by law to cooperate with insurance companies. Insurance investigators are going to be looking for evidence of rideshare activity.


Depending on the insurance company they may have access in other states as well, Uber signed an agreement last year with several insurance companies to assist them in accident investigations.

https://newsroom.uber.com/introducing-the-tnc-insurance-compromise-model-bill/


----------



## Leons (Sep 14, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> I live in California. My insurance company has just contacted me about an incident that happened earlier this year. May to be exact. Progressive was a bit aggressive in getting a hold of me to get my statement. I was in a ride at the time and asked them to call on Monday. I need some advice in what I should prepare for. Is it pretty certain they will drop me? The incident was indeed my fault. I did not inform them because I figured that Lyft would be taking care of this matter. I was even willing to pay the 2500 deductible for lyft to take care of this matter. Unfortunately my personal insurance was informed. In an earlier statement this year (JANUARY to be exact), when I was tboned at a stop light, which WAS NOT my fault, they had asked me then if I used my car for rideshare in which I had said NO. I have been doing rideshare for 1 year and 10 months. When I give my statement on Monday, should I keep on with the lie and say that I just started to do rideshare with this vehicle which was different than the vehicle I got tboned in earlier this year. Or should I just admit that I have been doing rideshare all this time. I know either way I will get dropped, but I need some advice.


As a former insurance agent, I suggest you contact a lawyer instead of asking for advice from non-attorneys.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> I'm sorry guys, I think I need to add more detailed information about these accidents. So, January 2015 my fault, paid out of pocket. December 2015- different car, was in period 1 on my way to pick up a pax, rear ended someone. January 2016 was in period 1- on my way to pick up a pax, and May 2016 just finished dropping off my pax, but apparently did not compleltey finish droppin him off. Or I literally dropped him off.....


 Is anyone else confused here? Taking a shot at this, see if I have it all clear. I apologize in advance for the lengthy post.
Disclosure: I'm not a lawyer or a claims rep for an insurance company. Rather, I'm just an old guy with time on my hands and an interest in anything to do with driving/owning a car and all that entails.

Overview:
Four accidents in less than 18 months, at fault in three. Each at fault accident adds a point. ( not counting minor parking lot dents here.) Six points in 24 months can get you a license suspension. If you already have any points for traffic violations, you could be getting close.
I agree with others who suggested that you consult with a lawyer. You may have some serious problems with all this.

Personally, I would suggest that you stop driving rideshare immediately. Lyft is possibly going to deactivate you anyway once they find out about all these accidents. You do seem accident prone, and you may wind up in the assigned risk pool for insurance.

Maybe going over the following will help you in preparing to meet with a lawyer. He/she is going to need a very clear picture of all that has happened and why you find yourself at odds with your insurer.

So........

Regarding accident #1, Jan 2015:
You were at fault, and "paid out of pocket."
Were you cited?
Was there a police report?
Were you driving for Lyft/Uber?
Was anyone injured?
Did damage to any vehicle/property exceed $750?
If yes to either/both, did you file an SR 1 form? (Failure can cost you your license for a year)

Regarding accident #2, Dec 2015
You were in Period 2.
Were you cited?
You were at fault, your personal policy paid, likely as a result of fraud on your part.
No "split" with Lyft's insurance; in Period 2, you should have been covered by them alone, not your personal insurance.
Your insurance probably filed SR 1, if needed.
You may be in violation of your contract for failing to report accident to Lyft.

Regarding accident # 3, Jan 2016
You were in Period 2.
Other driver "t-boned" you at a stoplight, he/she at fault.
Did other driver's insurance pay you for damages incurred?
If so, they probably filed the SR 1, if needed.
Side note: "T-boned" refers to a side impact, (making in this case your car the top bar of a letter "T"). How did that happen at a stoplight? Just curious.....

Regarding accident #4, May 2016
You were in Period 3(?)
You were at fault.
Were you cited?
You reported this one to Lyft, who apparently informed your insurance company, perhaps to check on your collision coverage, one can only hope.
Had you ended the ride on the app?
Was the pax in or out of the car?
Injuries to pax or anyone else?
Vehicle/property damage?


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

So all this information is true. My December 15' accident I am currently worried about. But I'll get lawyered up for that. My January 2016 accident I was going through a green light on my way to pick up a customer when someone did not stop for their red and tboned me. She said I ran the red light. This latest accident involved not letting my customer get out of my car fast enough and injured my customer. There was no damage to my car. I informed lyft about this incident. Is there a chance that they will not ask me about my previous accidents and just focus on this one?


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Lyft has deactivated me since the incident you know how they are. I could care less, I've been working for Uber this entire time anyways, they pay better.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Accident prone? Possibly. But thats two accidents for 2015. And one was not my fault, I was on geneva making a left turn when I had the clear green and everyone stopped but the lady driving. I tried to get video recording but no luck. Two accidents in one year is BAD but when I rear ended someone there was no damage to their vehicle just a little hole, all paint still intact. Because my car dipped under their car I took all the damage. I just realized that that car I was making payments on and my insurance company paid it off. I believe they paid 5k and I had to pay the rest of the money because what I owed was more than what the car was worth. So here's the round up

-1500 for the car I hit it was a late 90's honda with paint still intact, I took all the damage accident happened at 5 mph. 
-they paid off my car which was a total of 5 grand. 
-January they paid off to honda 
-May there was no damage to my car but there will be bills that need to be paid for the injuries.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> This latest accident involved not letting my customer get out of my car fast enough and injured my customer.


I'm really curious what happened here? Didn't let the pax get out fast enough???


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Basically, customer fell out of my car and I started rolling before he could completley get out he fell and got injured.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> Basically, customer fell out of my car and I started rolling before he could completley get out he fell and got injured.


I'm wondering if this is a "thing". A friend of mine that drives for Lyft, just told me today, he had nearly the same thing happen except his pax didn't fall.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Everyone should have the proper TNC insurance. Lets all learn from this lesson.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> But thats two accidents for 2015. And one was not my fault, I was on geneva making a left turn when I had the clear green and everyone stopped but the lady driving


No, you rear ended someone- your fault, regardless of how minor the damage, and you paid to fix it. Then you were making a left turn, apparently in front of oncoming traffic. Your insurance paid- meaning you were at fault.



sojdm96 said:


> Basically, customer fell out of my car and I started rolling before he could completley get out he fell and got injured.


Sorry, but I just have to go with my earlier suggestion- please stop driving rideshare now. By your own account, you had back to back accidents in Dec 2015 and Jan 2016. You are facing some serious problems, not the least of which is your apparent lack of situational awareness. You seem to be very careless, and you could get somebody killed. One accident could be just a bit of bad luck, but four in such a short period? SMH.


----------



## sojdm96 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sounds like old, stand for old state of mind stuck in windows 95. Or just a conservative. hm, whatever it may be the answer is yes there are these things called off ramps that turn to intersections that direct you to indeed turn left into traffic that would uhm likely be coming from your left? So I did speak to a lawyer, they informed i will be dropped, and the company will cover the hosptial bills and that insurance cannot come after me for any expenses. if they trust my word there is no turning back on the decisions to cover me. Ill update this thread.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

sojdm96 said:


> I live in California. Or should I just admit that I have been doing rideshare all this time. I know either way I will get dropped, but I need some advice.


They run PSA's on the radio all the time about insurance fraud here in PA, and I can't imagine that they don't take it seriously over in California.

The best choice would be to hire a lawyer to represent you in this matter.

The 2nd best would be just to come clean, say you didn't understand the question, and hope they understand.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

My insurance found out too..... the day before I started driving for Uber. Cost me about $30 a month extra, and will protect me from crappy situations such as this one....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> My insurance found out too..... the day before I started driving for Uber. Cost me about $30 a month extra, and will protect me from crappy situations such as this one....


Did you get approved and start driving at a later date, or how did they find out so quickly?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

My insurance found out when I called them and said I was looking into the possibility. I was immediately transferred to commercial department to get a quote and get the policy started. 

That's a lot of accidents pretty close together. I thought I was bad having 4 accidents in the past 20 years.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

sojdm96 said:


> Sounds like old, stand for old state of mind stuck in windows 95. Or just a conservative. hm, whatever it may be the answer is yes there are these things called off ramps that turn to intersections that direct you to indeed turn left into traffic that would uhm likely be coming from your left? So I did speak to a lawyer, they informed i will be dropped, and the company will cover the hosptial bills and that insurance cannot come after me for any expenses. if they trust my word there is no turning back on the decisions to cover me. Ill update this thread.


Okay, I'm old (already confirmed that in earlier post) but apparently I missed the change when it was decided that racking up accidents on one's driving record was okay if you are a liberal, and conservatives' views to the contrary were deemed to be just in an "old state of mind." The laws applied to operating a motor vehicle haven't changed that much in my 57 years of driving; basically covering distracted driving/cellphone use and carpool lanes do come to mind. I might add that I have been in positions in which I was paid to drive virtually all of those years, in someone else's vehicles and insurance.

Hey, I'm sorry I offended you, but from your own description of accident #3, it appears that you turned in front of someone who said that you ran a red light, and you said that your insurance paid. That sounds like you were at fault. Otherwise, the insurance of the party who hit you would be paying, right? You said you tried to get video. Would that have shown something different? Maybe there is something you left out of the story. Actually, I'm kind of surprised that your insurance company didn't drop you after the accidents in December 2015 and January 2016. OTOH, maybe they are liberal and think you are a terrific driver.

You can go to the DMV website and get your own driving record. It will show chargeable accidents, assuming at least some of them were reported, one way or the other. The one for which you paid out of your own pocket probably won't show up, which works to your advantage since insurance companies and employers go by what appears on the record.

If you can take it step by step, and express exactly what happened in each instance in clear sentences, maybe we can better understand just what you are trying to say. Otherwise, it sounds like you were at fault in all four accidents.

You said you are close to being finished with school. Maybe a job doing something else will get you through to graduation, and your education will lead to a job with a good future. Best of luck to you, with not only in your chosen field, but with the current problems you are facing. Getting a lawyer to help was a good first step.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

observer said:


> Did you get approved and start driving at a later date, or how did they find out so quickly?


I just meant, I walked into their office and told them, "Hey I'm going to start driving for Uber, I need rideshare coverage" so we took care of all of that, and I started driving the next day.....


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Do _NOT_ lie...but remember to use preface phrases such as _"It appeared to me"_ or _"To the best of my recollection"_ to avoid getting into word traps set by an opposing counsel and have your words twisted into another meaning or to make you appear to be a liar. Also bear in mind that you are under _NO_ obligation to answer any questions unless you have been LEGALLY and PROPERLY served a summons to appear. A LEGAL and PROPER summons or subpoena will NOT come in the mail, even REGISTERED mail, and must be _served upon you in person_.


----------



## JanuaryStone (Oct 29, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> I live in California. My insurance company has just contacted me about an incident that happened earlier this year. May to be exact. Progressive was a bit aggressive in getting a hold of me to get my statement. I was in a ride at the time and asked them to call on Monday. I need some advice in what I should prepare for. Is it pretty certain they will drop me? The incident was indeed my fault. I did not inform them because I figured that Lyft would be taking care of this matter. I was even willing to pay the 2500 deductible for lyft to take care of this matter. Unfortunately my personal insurance was informed. In an earlier statement this year (JANUARY to be exact), when I was tboned at a stop light, which WAS NOT my fault, they had asked me then if I used my car for rideshare in which I had said NO. I have been doing rideshare for 1 year and 10 months. When I give my statement on Monday, should I keep on with the lie and say that I just started to do rideshare with this vehicle which was different than the vehicle I got tboned in earlier this year. Or should I just admit that I have been doing rideshare all this time. I know either way I will get dropped, but I need some advice.


See my link to a new discussion I started below regarding insurance:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/important-info-regarding-insurance-for-drivers.114472/


----------



## JanuaryStone (Oct 29, 2016)

sojdm96 said:


> I live in California. My insurance company has just contacted me about an incident that happened earlier this year. May to be exact. Progressive was a bit aggressive in getting a hold of me to get my statement. I was in a ride at the time and asked them to call on Monday. I need some advice in what I should prepare for. Is it pretty certain they will drop me? The incident was indeed my fault. I did not inform them because I figured that Lyft would be taking care of this matter. I was even willing to pay the 2500 deductible for lyft to take care of this matter. Unfortunately my personal insurance was informed. In an earlier statement this year (JANUARY to be exact), when I was tboned at a stop light, which WAS NOT my fault, they had asked me then if I used my car for rideshare in which I had said NO. I have been doing rideshare for 1 year and 10 months. When I give my statement on Monday, should I keep on with the lie and say that I just started to do rideshare with this vehicle which was different than the vehicle I got tboned in earlier this year. Or should I just admit that I have been doing rideshare all this time. I know either way I will get dropped, but I need some advice.


Did it ever occur to you that when you registered as a Ride Share Driver you just MIGHT be put on a list of RSD's in California? Um...you gave them your DL number, your VIN, your Plate number etc. etc. Do you think insurance companies don't have access to that list? OF COURSE THEY DO! Don't lie. You will be totally out of pocket to replace your vehicle. You will also likely lose your coverage. Your future insurance premiums will be huge! If only you had been honest and found some Ride Share Drivers insurance.


----------

